# diablo 2 remastered



## Nizza (Mar 5, 2022)

I am a long time player of diablo 2 from back in the day. I played from .09 until .13 and now that the games been remastered, they are coming out with new runewords or so I hear along with new synergies and other stuff. I am super stoked! Anyone that wants to hook up on the new season get at me or at least hopefully this thread can be a place for gamers to share their experience and strategies


----------



## Johiem (Mar 6, 2022)

Haha! It's still going! I played the original, back in Tristram! My wife and I both have fallen asleep with controllers in our hands! Nice to see the franchise is still rolling but I'm not getting back into all that crap again. Good luck, I'll be watching the post.


----------



## Shaded420 (Mar 7, 2022)

wtt Jah 4 ber


----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2022)

I played Diablo back in the late 90's.


----------



## xox (Mar 7, 2022)

i still play the non remastered version us east hardcore ladder


----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 8, 2022)

I got into diablo when 3 came out. Was a blast


----------



## Nizza (Apr 25, 2022)

New season starts this week who's in??


----------



## xox (Apr 25, 2022)

Nizza said:


> New season starts this week who's in??


remastered, north america in hardcore mode im gona play april 28th is the reset right?


----------



## Killaki (Apr 25, 2022)

I tried getting into Diablo back in the late 90's early 2000's but never really got hooked. Maybe the wife and I will give it a shot now. It's much more her speed and playing with someone/along side someone is more entertaining for me.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 25, 2022)

xox said:


> remastered, north america in hardcore mode im gona play april 28th is the reset right?


I wanted to do hardcore ladder but my friend doesn't so I'm gonna be on regular ladder. Maybe I'll make a hardcore char once I get started
Yeah it's supposed to reset the 28th


----------



## Nizza (Apr 25, 2022)

Turns out the new ladder is live already since 4/14, I wish I knew that lol I'm such a stoner
Edit: I lied. It is coming out the 28th, the new patch was live 4/14

This game looks so damn good, I can't wait to have a trip down memory lane!!
If anyone plays Heroes of the Storm hit me up too!


----------



## xox (Apr 25, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Turns out the new ladder is live already since 4/14, I wish I knew that lol I'm such a stoner
> Edit: I lied. It is coming out the 28th, the new patch was live 4/14
> 
> This game looks so damn good, I can't wait to have a trip down memory lane!!
> If anyone plays Heroes of the Storm hit me up too!


well im going to play the reset on the 28th, north american server, but hardcore mode i play for keeps im making a fireball sorc


----------



## xox (Apr 28, 2022)

i was just thinking about this thread im gona play the reset tonight also heres a working maphack








GitHub - OneXDeveloper/MapAssist: D2R MapHack


D2R MapHack. Contribute to OneXDeveloper/MapAssist development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------

